# Pictures on email



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

How do I ad a picture to my emails with putting it as an attachment? I tried copying a picture and then paste it to my email but IE and Firefox will not let me do it. What is the trick?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

frank b said:


> How do I ad a picture to my emails with putting it as an attachment? I tried copying a picture and then paste it to my email but IE and Firefox will not let me do it. What is the trick?


 Open a new e mail, and look for the Paper Clip. Click on that paper clip and find the folder you have put the picture in.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Also if you right click on the picture you may get the options that say attach to e mail. Or says E Mail picture, click on that and it self attaches.
Many different ways to get a Pic on a e mail none of which are the correct way just what a person gets used to. You can also open the folder that the picture is in. Highlight that picture and one option says or should say E Mail picture. I attach many a picture that way directly from the picture folder just right click on the picture for the option to do that. LOL


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

In my post I left out the word out-- with out putting it as an attached file. I tried the right click on the picture and it says there no email program associated to preform this action.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

You 


frank b said:


> In my post I left out the word out-- with out putting it as an attached file. I tried the right click on the picture and it says there no email program associated to preform this action.


can try saving it online and then put the link to the photo in the text of your email.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I could do that but I would like to view the picture on the email it self.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Are you using email client with pop3/imap or accessing email online through a browser? Either way, when you click compose email, the screen that comes up should have the paper clip or some indication of click here to attach file. Then give you a way to indicate the file you want to attach.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

HermitJohn said:


> Are you using email client with pop3/imap or accessing email online through a browser? Either way, when you click compose email,* the screen that comes up should have the paper clip or some indication of click here to attach file.* Then give you a way to indicate the file you want to attach.


I am using Yahoo mail and I understand about the paper clip. With the paper clip, you have to click on the picture icon to show the picture. I get emails that have pictures showing and you don't have to click on anything - the picture is right there.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I am confused exactly what you are wanting to do. Are you wanting to send an email with a picture file attached? Are you somehow wanting to move an attached pic somebody sent you? 

Cause if you want to send an attachment, the paperclip and then the choose a file method is pretty much it. Whether it pops up as pic when somebody opens your email depends on the email service or email client the recipient has and settings they use. You can set most email to NOT automagically open attachments of any kind or most tend to open and show pics by default but not open other files.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

HermitJohn said:


> I am confused exactly what you are wanting to do. Are you wanting to send an email with a picture file attached? Are you somehow wanting to move an attached pic somebody sent you?
> 
> Cause if you want to send an attachment, the paperclip and then the choose a file method is pretty much it. Whether it pops up as pic when somebody opens your email depends on the email service or email client the recipient has and settings they use. You can set most email to NOT automagically open attachments of any kind or most tend to open and show pics by default but not open other files.


What I am trying to find out is how to send an email that when you open the email, the picture is shown not as an attachment but in the body of the email.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Have you tried just to Move the picture onto the e mail? Drag and Drop? I have done that many times as well.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> Have you tried just to Move the picture onto the e mail? Drag and Drop? I have done that many times as well.


I just tried that but I get the red zero with the line through it and it won't paste it.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Read this...I think it tells you how to embed a picture in Yahoo mail.
https://www.lifewire.com/insert-inline-image-yahoo-1174537


> Sure, you can easily send any image as an attachment in Yahoo! Mail, but wouldn't it be much more elegant to include the picture directly in your message, with the relevant text surrounding it?
> When you insert an image as described below, you can place several pictures in one email and have them positioned in a way that makes it easier for the recipient to read.


(Note: I don't use Yahoo mail, so I have no way of verifying what they describe.)

ETA: I do have an old account that uses Yahoo! Mail...testing it now...seems to work.
I used the "Right click...copy; Right click...paste" technique.
I wonder if your image is too large, or a format that Yahoo mail can't handle; the file I tested with was a .jpg less than 3 MB.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

StL.Ed said:


> Read this...I think it tells you how to embed a picture in Yahoo mail.
> https://www.lifewire.com/insert-inline-image-yahoo-1174537
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason it does not work for me. My picture is less than 1meg. I don't know if it makes a difference but I am using Firefox on Windows 8.1. This is driving me crazy. I should be able to do this.

Update: I can do it using IE. There should be a way in Firefox to do that also. Anyone know how?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Odd...I'm running Firefox 54.0 (32-bit) on Windows 10. I wonder if any add-ons would be blocking you.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

StL.Ed said:


> Odd...I'm running Firefox 54.0 (32-bit) on Windows 10. I wonder if any add-ons would be blocking you.


It is possible but what add-ons?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

It would be hard to guess which add-ons since I don't know which, if any, you use. Wondering about add-ons is just speculation.

I run uBlock Origin, Self-destructing Cookies, and NoScript; but, I have exceptions and whitelists for the sites I use a lot, and I often disable NoScript while I'm on known sites. I ran the tests with NoScript both enabled and disabled, and it worked for me both ways.

If you plan to embed pictures often, and prefer to do it in Firefox, you could go into Tools and try disabling all of your add-ons to see if it works. Then start enabling the add-ons to see which might keep you from pasting a picture. If you aren't running any add-ons, the point is obviously moot.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, I found out how to add the photo's with out using the attach file feature. In my Yahoo options, I switched from basic to full feature and that did it. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Glad you found your answer. I was thinking possibly using a word processing program that lets you embed pics would also be work around. Guess it would depend if your email could accept more than basic text in the body of the email.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, most email unless set to text only can handle html.

I happened to remember when I copied and pasted something off web into email I was sending using Thunderbird. Was surprised it included a pic from web page I didnt intend to copy. 

So just now playing around with my Thunderbird email client and clicked the compose screen. Wrote a sentence, then chose option to "insert" and then "image". Picked an image file already on my computer. Sure enough it embedded the image without attaching it as file. Actually I think it does attach the image, but when email is opened, it automatically shows the attached image.

So any email or email client that supports html will be able to do this. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML_email


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

What is happening now, when I switch to full feature, I save it. But when I get off the internet and go back on, my email has switched back to basic. How can I fix that?


----------

